# Famous Dave's Devils Spit



## lovetosmoke

Does anyone have a recipe that is somewhat close to this that I could try.  I like this sauce and would like to see if I could make something close.


----------



## smoke on the water

Ditto on the recipe


----------



## azrocker

This same question arose on another (not as good) forum so here goes:
http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a...2/m/2560018305






  "That's a start. Let's add some procedural details for flavor development--and lets add a few missing items as well (vis-à-vis the ingredient list).

Some notes: I'm going to go with chipotle for the heat and smoke as I cannot sstand liquid smoke. If smoky enough but not hot enough add either cayenne, hot sauce (I'd recommend Frank's or Cholula here) or both. If hot enough but not smoky enough I'd go with smoked paprika but you could use liquid smoke if you prefr, a drop at a time.

Sauteing the onion first to develop flavor is one way to develop better flavor. I'll guess at the spices (listed as 'spices' in the ingredients) based on what I think likely. 

Reducing at the beginning to concentrate some liquids should mimic the concentrates used in the original.

The protein, bran and starch are all for thickening. I'd suggest a straight reduction but if the flavors are right but you want it thicker I'll include a starch slurry option.

Here we go:

Mix in a tiny bowl:

1/4 t dried thyme 

1/4 t freshly ground black pepper

1/8 t ground allspice

1/8 t ground ginger

scant 1/8 t ground clove

1/4 t granulated garlic

1/2 t granulated onion

1/2 t yellow mustard powder

Reserve.



1 T unsalted butter

1 T veg oil (neutral)

3 T minced yellow onion

1 small clove garlic, finely minced or pressed

tiny pinch salt


3 T water

2 T sugar

3 T pineapple juice

3 T Worcestershire sauce


3 T white wine or apple cider vinegar 

2 t honey

1 t molasses

1 T prepared mustard (I'd use Dijon here for its fuller flavor;barring that, brown but not yellow)

1 c ketchup

1 or 2 t ground chipotle


fresh lemon juice

salt



In a medium pot over med-high heat melt the butter in the oil. When the foam subsides add the onion and the tiny pinch salt and cook, stirring frequently, till the onion goes past the translucent stage and starts to lightly brown in spots, about 5 min. Add the garlic and the contents of the spice bowl, stir well, and cook just till the garlic is fragrant, about 45 seconds.

Add the water and sugar and stir well. When the sugar is completely dissolved add the pineapple juice and Worcestershire. Bring to a simmer, stirring occasionally, then cook till the liquids have reduced by half. Add the vinegar, honey and molasses and bring to a simmer again. Allow to reduce by about 1/4. 

Stir in the mustard and ketchup and chipotle well. Bring just to a boil then reduce the heat to med-low and cook, partially covered, 15 min. 

If you want the sauce thicker you can remove the cover and reduce further or you can make a slurry of 1 T cold water mixed well with 2 t cornstarch. Mix in well then allow to simmer just till thickened.

Remove the pot from the heat. Adjust salt. Add lemon juice, a few drops at a time, just till a little brightness is achieved. Cool then fridge. The flavors will develop further over the next several hours."



They think this is close!


----------



## mikeh

Here is a link to a recipe site that I have got some of the sauce recipes from.  

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/


Mike


----------



## mnola917

I work at Famous Daves as a bartender in Westbury, NY....haha.  I can get the ingredient sheet for you people, it doesnt say the quantity, but it gives a thorough list of everything in there.


----------



## fire it up

That would be great Mnola!
Adjustments can be made to the recipe but ingredients would be really great!
Buddy of mine just went to a Q competition and brought me back some of Daves insanity sauce, not sure the comparison but that stuff is one spicy sauce!

Just found this description for the Devils spit...  Straight from hell's kitchen. A devilishly good hot sauce, so damn tasty it's almost sinful! Only the hottest peppers stolen from the devil's own backyard were used.

Sounds good!


----------



## bassman

I bought a bottle of Devil's Spit BBQ Sauce just from the description printed on the label.  Don't believe everything you read.  It's only mildly spicy!  Figured if I have to doctor up a commercial sauce, I may as well just make my own.


----------



## roksmith

Oh  jeez...no comparison.
..and no connection between the two.

Dave's Insanity Sauce (IMHO) is the best $5 bottle of hot sauce out there...but it's just that..a hot sauce...you slather that on a slab of ribs and your body will be telling you about it for some time.

There are actually much hotter versions of Dave's Insanity Sauce available...but for the money..I always keep a bottle of the regular stuff in the fridge.


Devil's Spit, although spicy by commercial standards...is still just that... a commercially made BBQ sauce. To us real chile-heads, no commercially available sauce is ever really that hot.

The one exception I've had was a little bar in Mississippi (I think) that sold hot wings....their "hot" version of the wings was basically Dave's Insanity Sauce with a little butter and vinegar mixed in to they could call it Buffalo Sauce.
By halftime of the Army Navy football game that year, not only was half of my face numb, but my fingers were getting that way.

..good times :)


----------



## mnola917

yea, the devils spit really isnt spicy if you eat a lot of spicy food.  I've made something similar once and took a whole habanero, cut it in half and seeded it and threw it into the BBQ sauce while it was boiling, then took it out.  Gave it a real devilish spice.


----------



## suprfast

This is not even devils sweat.  0 heat on my home made scoville tester(tongue).  Daves insanity is hot, but tastes like garbage.  I have some blairs mega death sauce in the mini fridge right next to me and it has heat but tastes awful.  then again, i make my ABTs out of habaneros:) so my scoville tester has been broken for some time
kris


----------



## mikeh

I have tried Mad Dog Ultra hot BBQ sauce and it had some serious heat in my books.  I ordered it out of mo hotta, mo betta I think..  

mike


----------



## mr porky

This is true.  While Dave's DS is not a bad offering for a commercial sauce, the heat just ain't there.

That too is one issue I have with some of the hotter sauces.  Once you get to a certain point of heat on the scale its best to just go with the straight extracts for adding heat rather than a foul flavor.

Dave's and Blair's were about the hottest I had for awhile then came Da Bomb 1.5 Mil and Mad Dog's revenge at 1 Mil.  I would like to get some of Blair's 6AM reserves


----------



## rivet

So would I but you have to take out a second mortgage on the house! Wow, that's expensive. I buy powders from Blair's all the time...good stuff. Glad to hear someone else knows about them too.


----------



## mr porky

I hear ya on the price.  It's easier convincing the wife I need another AR 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 than it would be to justify several hundred on hot sauce.


----------



## grouper sandwich

I had the non-pleasure of eating at Dave's last weekend and I was NOT impressed with the DS sauce at all. Flavorless, ZERO heat and watery. Why on earth anyone would want to duplicate that stuff is beyond me.


----------



## porked

Honestly, I think Dave's Texas Pit sauce is better. Anyone else like it?


----------



## bruiser38

I love devil spit.


----------



## webgurutoo

This is spot on to Devils Spit BBQ sauce....Whoever you are....You ROCK!!!


----------

